# How to transfer back to Tivo from pc



## darkcyber (Mar 17, 2005)

I have lost numerous shows that I had on my Tivo, but I had transferred them over to my pc. Is there anyway I can transfer those shows back to my Tivo? I'm using a 540 Series 2 model.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes. All you have to do is put the recordings in your My TiVo Recordings folder and start TiVo Server. Then go to your TiVo and there should be a little PC icon at the bottom of Now Playing. Click on it and you should see a list of all the recordings on your PC. SImply select them one at a time and pick "Transfer to this TiVo".

If you don't see the little PC icon it's probably your firewall on your PC. Just turn if off temporarily until you've finished transferring all the recordings.

Dan


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I keep getting error messages when trying to do this. The video is an MPEG. I get a message that says there was a problem transferring and to go to the to do list to see the details. When I go to the to do list the Tivo restarts.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well the original poster said these videos were transfered from a TiVo to start, so he should have no problem transferring them back.

For videos of your own making TiVo requires the MPEG to be in a very specific format...

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv251080.htm

If your video doesn't match those criteria then it will fail.

Dan


----------



## darkcyber (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the information. I have looked under the now playing and do not see a listing for my pc. I will turn off the Zonealarm and see. I have no problem transferring from my Tivo to my pc. 

And yes, all these are shows I've recorded on my Tivo for my children. I had a power failure the other day that screwed up my Tivo hd. I had to install a backup of it and start from the beginning. I just want to get them back on there so the wife can have easy access to them for the children.


----------



## darkcyber (Mar 17, 2005)

No luck!

I have Tivo Server running, it's on my task bar. I've shut down Zonealarm and still nothing. Exactly where are you talking about that I should see PC Icon at? I press the main Tivo button on the remote, which brings up Tivo Central. From there I see the main menu and 'Now Playing' is at the top of the list. If I select 'Now Playing', then it just list what recorded shows are on my Tivo and when I scroll down to the bottom of that list it shows 'Recently Deleted'.

I know my Tivo is hooked up to my LAN, but I can go into the Tivo Desktop and see all the recordings on my Tivo.

I noticed when I started up Tivo Desktop that it's showing version 2.0. Will that version do this or are you using another version?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

The PC icon will be right below (or above?) the recently deleted folder.

You need Tivo Desktop 2.2 for this to work.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

darkcyber said:


> No luck!
> 
> I have Tivo Server running, it's on my task bar. I've shut down Zonealarm and still nothing. Exactly where are you talking about that I should see PC Icon at? I press the main Tivo button on the remote, which brings up Tivo Central. From there I see the main menu and 'Now Playing' is at the top of the list. If I select 'Now Playing', then it just list what recorded shows are on my Tivo and when I scroll down to the bottom of that list it shows 'Recently Deleted'.
> 
> ...


To fix this problem you might check your server properties tab in TiVo desktop, in the "configuration" make sure access to published media is running. Also in "Access Control" make sure the Recommended selection is seleted, or any TiVo you want access is checked

I see alot this one way to PC working and the TiVo back not working.

*Is it possible for a disabled Service in system Admin.to cause a oneway network?*


----------



## darkcyber (Mar 17, 2005)

The Access Control is set correctly. It's probably because I'm still running Desktop 2.0. 2.0 may not have that feature.


Don't really know what to check in System Admin. What service are you talking about that may be disabled? i.e. what am I looking for exactly?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep. You need version 2.2 to enable the "come back" feature. Sorry I didn't mention that before, I just assume everyone is running the most recent version. 

Dan


----------



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

And watch out that you don't still have the built-in Windows firewall running. Originally when I shut down Zone Alarm I found that Windows firewall was still enabled...


----------



## darkcyber (Mar 17, 2005)

I didn't even know there was a 2.2 version. I've had no problems with 2.0, so really never even looked to see if anything else was out there.


I got version 2.2 installed and got it working. It really doesn't list a Transfer, it says something like 'do you want to watch this on your tv' and then when you select ok it finally says something about it's transferring it. So, I did that and I assume that will transfer it back onto my Tivo.

Plain english would have been nice...lol. Click here to transfer this recording to your Tivo box. But hey, can't have everything.

and no, not running Windows junk firewall...shut that down on all my pc's as soon as I installed Windows or SP2  

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## rccall (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks like version 2.3 is out.

By the way, my version 2.1 Tivo Desktop has a pull-down menu item to check whether I've got the latest version, and it reports that I do--even though I'm two versions behind (but not for long...)!


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

rccall said:


> Looks like version 2.3 is out.
> 
> By the way, my version 2.1 Tivo Desktop has a pull-down menu item to check whether I've got the latest version, and it reports that I do--even though I'm two versions behind (but not for long...)!


my 2.2 exhibits the same behavoir.
--
Alan


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

rccall said:


> Looks like version 2.3 is out.
> 
> By the way, my version 2.1 Tivo Desktop has a pull-down menu item to check whether I've got the latest version, and it reports that I do--even though I'm two versions behind (but not for long...)!


My 2.1 said I have the latest version too. I just updated, but still don't see any computer icons...


----------

